
Amazon's HQ2 Spectacle Isn't Just Shameful--It Should Be Illegal - DarkContinent
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2018/11/amazons-hq2-spectacle-should-be-illegal/575539/
======
crunchlibrarian
_In a starkly divided country, corporate pandering is the last bastion of
bipartisanship, an activity enjoyed by both Democrats and Republicans at every
level of government_

$2.5B in corporate welfare and permission to build a shiny new helipad for
Jeff. For locations they seem to have selected years ago.

What a farce. This far exceeds even NFL-owner level exploitation of a city.

